# Cast Iron Lingcod



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2016)

We don't sear or fry fish very often. But last night I didn't want to fire up the bbq. So a simple salad and a simple high temp sear. I used coconut oil just to try and it worked out great. No coconut flavor really.

Here's the process:

Cut fish (whatever you like) into what ever serving size you want.  Season both sides of the fish with salt, pepper and whatever else you want. I added garlic powder.

Allow fish to sit for 30 minutes at room temperature.

Heat 1/4 cup of oil or butter in a medium hot cast iron skillet. I use coconut oil, but olive oil or veggie oil would work too. Once the oil has melted and spatters when water hit it, turn the heat up to high

.

Add fish on piece at a time. NOTE: If your fish has the skin on put that side down first in the pan. When Fish is golden brown on the side that is down flip. Fish is done when opaque and golden brown.

Serve with whatever sides you like.













26168697453_0b9026ddf2_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 2, 2016


















26499563400_6f43b045ca_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 2, 2016


















26705154151_889f1ca471_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 2, 2016


















26168669553_155dd355d6_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 2, 2016






ENJOY!!!!


----------



## tropics (May 2, 2016)

I would eat that but prefer breaded and fried.Hope to get out for Haddock this coming Sat. points 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2016)

tropics said:


> I would eat that but prefer breaded and fried.Hope to get out for Haddock this coming Sat. points
> Richie



Thanks Richie! Honestly I prefer it breaded to. My wife however does not. I would have preferred to sear it in butter too, but...


----------



## idahopz (May 2, 2016)

Me and the missus love seared fish, fried, or whatever the preparation.The cast iron preparation is one of our favs


----------



## driedstick (May 2, 2016)

Looks great DS,,, My wife would love that,,,

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2016)

IdahoPZ said:


> Me and the missus love seared fish, fried, or whatever the preparation.The cast iron preparation is one of our favs  :points:



Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Looks great DS,,, My wife would love that,,,
> 
> DS



Thanks DS!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2016)

Awesome DS!

That's some good stuff!

Points for sure!

Al


----------



## foamheart (May 2, 2016)

Never had cod till the service, great looking meal Case.


----------



## sfprankster (May 2, 2016)

Looks good!!!

I miss the days of fresh lings, cabezon and abalone from my spear fishing days at Arena Rock... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Cooking them over an open fire on the beach. Doesn't get much better...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2016)

sfprankster said:


> Looks good!!!
> 
> I miss the days of fresh lings, cabezon and abalone from my spear fishing days at Arena Rock... :confused:  Cooking them over an open fire on the beach. Doesn't get much better...



Thank you! 

We ate a to of fresh fish, Dungeness, oysters,  mussels and clams when I lived at the coast. Good stuff.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome DS!
> 
> That's some good stuff!
> 
> ...



Thank you Al!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Never had cod till the service, great looking meal Case.



Thank you Kevin! Lingcod is one of our favorites!


----------



## cmayna (May 3, 2016)

Case,

Looks fantastic.  That is very similar to one of the ways we use up our cod.  Very simple and yet very tasty.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 3, 2016)

cmayna said:


> Case,
> 
> Looks fantastic.  That is very similar to one of the ways we use up our cod.  Very simple and yet very tasty.


Thanks Craig! I always think simple is best!


----------



## foamheart (May 3, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you Kevin! Lingcod is one of our favorites!


LOL... friend just laughed at me and 'plained to me we'd caught 'em before. a Ling, its a cobia? I never knew they were cod. Long and  kinda yellow.

And good eating too. See today I didn't get old cause I learned something I should have known.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 3, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> LOL... friend just laughed at me and 'plained to me we'd caught 'em before. a Ling, its a cobia? I never knew they were cod. Long and  kinda yellow.
> 
> And good eating too. See today I didn't get old cause I learned something I should have known.


The lingcod on the west coast are different than the ling of the East coast and gulf. Ours are a rockfish. Long slender bodies and the meat can be white or a turquoise green color (meat turns snow white once cooked).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingcod













13444817975_c226df61cd_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 3, 2016


















13444822725_39cd19d81c_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 3, 2016






Brown Lingcod













10403070953_6b2f99c22a_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 3, 2016


















10403462554_2abb3b38d9_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 3, 2016






Green lingcod

Big lingcod!













8608159491_22c8942fbe_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 3, 2016


----------

